# Proflex Sump Model1



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, i got a proflex model 1 sump and trying to not use the flex hose that it comes with it and do my own piping but i can't find a right fit for the pipe that goes to sump or the one that connect to over flow!!! any advice ? i try everywhere but not sure what size of drain piping oi have to get. any help would be greatly appropriated.


----------

